# Cooking for a family reunion with distant relatives.



## cuisinier33 (Jul 22, 2018)

My cousin just let me know through instant message that they’re planning on organizing a family reunion to meet our estranged relatives, who are flying in from all over the world. Since I’m the chef in our family, he’s tasked me with coming up with the menu for the event and cooking some samples that would suit everyone’s palate. Apparently, we have an aunt and grandmother traveling all the way from Barranquilla, so I want to make sure they can appreciate the food I cook for them. Any tips on cooking for Colombian women?


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

People who are traveling typically do not look for foreign renditions of food they get at home. Try local favorites focusing on ingredients that are in season. 

Good luck.


----------



## cuisinier33 (Jul 22, 2018)

sgsvirgil said:


> People who are traveling typically do not look for foreign renditions of food they get at home. Try local favorites focusing on ingredients that are in season.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks. I really need the luck and the advice


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I agree with Sgsvirgil; I wouldn't try to recreate dishes from their home, unless you are fully schooled in the cuisine and it is part of your family's traditions. I'd be more apt to showcase the foods you like and that have a wide appeal. BBQ is almost always a winner. Who doesn't love smoky, salty goodness and it's easy to modify to account for many different tastes. Offer up a few American style sauces and then create a few sauces that use some of the flavors popular in Columbian cuisine.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

The one thing I would worry about is that most people from other countries don't eat like we do in America. Most of us are more international Cuisine friendly. Most people in South America only eat the foods they know best. If you go to Italy they only eat Italian food everyday. If your in Japan and China the same goes. I think the Grandmother coming from Barranquilla would find our food bland. I wouldn't want to try to make her happy. I would have a good selection of hot sauces around and maybe even char a few jalapeños on the grill. I had a Cafeteria with a lot of Latino Americans eating American food daily. The thing I noticed is they put hot sauce on everything. If I had Hot Beef sandwiches they with hit it with hot sauce. I would ask them how it was and they always loved the food but wanted it much hotter than I would ever think of making it....Best of luck.......ChefBillyB


----------



## toddhicks209 (Nov 14, 2017)

Ask all family members who will be at the reunion what their favorite foods are.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)




----------

